# N'east Magazine looking for writers/photographers/athletes



## neastmagazine (Oct 24, 2003)

N'east Magazine, scheduled to launch May'04 is looking for writers, photographers and athletes. N'east will be printed bi-monthly plus a photo annual and lodging guide. 

Our mission is to capture the wide array of outdoor adventure sports enjoyed in the northeast (New England), along with travel and culture. A large emphasis will be placed on climbing (rock and ice), skiing, hiking, kayaking (coastal and swift water) and sailing. Sections to include; current events, biographies, gear reviews and trip reports. 

If you have the ability, desire and time to contribute, please PM or email me directly and I will follow up with the full editorial/photo guidelines and rates for submissions (yes, this is a paying gig). Interested persons should be able to submit a writing/photo piece for review as well as note their availability for assignment in the New England area. 

I am a new member to AlpineZone.com and have enjoyed the writing, beta and photography. I look forward to your interest. 

climb safe... 

Jim McGinley 
Publisher, N'east Magazine 
neastmagazine@lycos.com


----------

